# Access Hobbies Springfield Ohio 2014



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I copied this from RcTech for Ian.


This is the weekend we switch over to Saturday RACING!!! Doors to the track will open at 10 for practice. There is a typo on the site stating racing would start at 12:30. We're looking more towards a 2:00 start, and we can back that time up if the crowd is big enough to warrant it. 

Come on out for some Saturday Roadcourse Action!!!! 


This weekend is the ROAR Region 5 race.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

really 10? seems late to open for a regional race? so what are the hours Friday? 2pm-till?
Sat?
Sun?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion......This thread is for the weekly club racing. 

Regionals:
Friday, January 17 - Practice 2 pm to 10 pm
Saturday, January 18 – Practice + 2 Qualifiers - Open at 8 am
Sunday, January 19 – Practice + 1 Qualifier & Mains - Doors Open at 8 am


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

scootr117 said:


> Sorry for the confusion......This thread is for the weekly club racing.
> 
> Regionals:
> Friday, January 17 - Practice 2 pm to 10 pm
> ...


putting in my vote for 3 quals on Saturday...and one on Sunday....we can do it!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

And triple A mains!

Maybe not...

Mike


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

That's what their website has posted......I'd rather just have a one day event, but it's not my call.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

so you wont be open on monday for pratice?:freak:

hows a guy gona learn anything?????


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

scootr117 said:


> That's what their website has posted......I'd rather just have a one day event, but it's not my call.


yes!! friday practice sat 3Q & MAIN


----------

